# Free prize draw coming up at 9pm 30th May!



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Stay tuned - exciting TTOC free prize draw coming up at 9pm - *you will NOT want to miss this opportunity!!*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I might be getting freaky at 9pm tho.......lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

on tender hooks!

Is for for people not on facebook as well?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We'll be posting it on our Facebook page, Twitter, TTOC members area, TT Forum, and a global email to all current TTOC members will announce it as well


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

cool, sometimes its an enter by liking & something on facebook


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Check it out 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=667458


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> I might be getting freaky at 9pm tho.......lol
> 
> J
> Xx


If you can spare a few minutes then lol :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I might be getting freaky at 9pm tho.......lol
> 
> J
> Xx


You got issues woman 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

